
What makes a good crypto exchange? What do you look for in a crypto exchange? - combinatorroe
What are the basic features? The extras? The advanced ones? How do you define a smooth cryptocurrency exchange user experience? What are some dealbreakers? 
  I&#x27;m looking to create a blog for cryptocurrency exchanges and I would love to get some feedback from the community. 
  Thank you.
======
vkdelta
Decentralized; low and transparent fees

